# Look what came flying by :)



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done!

Congratulations!

That's the best way to use those swarm traps.

Put them where you can keep an eye on them and don't give them a chance to build comb.

COOL


----------



## beepriddy (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! Nice work ! Great Pic too! Where is Whitehall ? I just returned from 2 back to back trips to W TX in June.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Let me google that for ya. 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Whitehall,+Texas


----------

